# Knitted blanket with cable pattern



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

Cable Fantasy Baby Blanket is beautiful and super cozy accessory and gift for your little one.
It is quick and fancy project for those who love cables. The blanket is knitted back and forth on circular needle with fancy cable pattern and ribbed edge is knitted in the round. The blanket is knitted with Worsted weight wool yarn in beautiful mandarin shade.
The knitting pattern is easy to follow and suitable for intermediate knitters. It has six pages of instructions, cable charts and row-by-row instructions for them and picture. The pattern is written for one size.

FINISHED MEASUREMENTS (one size):
- Size after blocking: 29 inches (approx. 74 cm) x 34 inches (approx. 86 cm)

$4.00

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-fantasy-baby-blanket


----------



## gramm (Nov 19, 2013)

Beautiful pattern.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Lovely pattern and color. She certainly does like it.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Aw, just so precious! Lovin' the color, too!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Gorgeous blanket plus your knitting is flawless.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Lovely pattern!


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

hi love it and the color thx for sharing


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

hi love it and the color thx for sharing


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sweet and love the color.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Very pretty - love the color!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Ro repeat myself, this is a beautiful blanket and obviously a hit. Went you your website ( when you posted this in the photos section) and think your work is obviously done with loving hands for your sweet baby girls. xo ws


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Lovely pattern and beautiful model.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE this blanket. i would like to make it a little bigger - sort of a lapgan size. Do you have any suggestions for doing that - bigger needles, bulky yarn etc.?

Thanks for sharing with us, it's gorgeous.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are both adorable


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

That is one very pretty blankie. Love the color in picture.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Adorable blanket


----------

